# Java Service Wrapper



## JavaLehrlingInt (16. Sep 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Java Service Wrapper (als Dienst auf einem Server).

Leider finde ich keinen außer den von Tanuki (Java Service Wrapper - Java Service Wrapper Download).

Wenn ihr einen kennt, mit dem ihr sogar selber gerne arbeitet, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir da einen Link zukommen lässt. Auch preislich bitte alle anbieten.


----------



## JavaMeister (16. Sep 2014)

Wir kennen leider keine Anforderungen. Keine Rahmenbedinungen und z.B. warum man Tanuki nicht nehmen möchte.

Das ist außerdem kein Forum für Google Suchanfrangen.

Und mit Netzerkprogrammierung hat das mal 0 zu tun. Zeigt für mich nur: Ich brauche so ein Wrapper und keine Lust zu suchen. Ab ins nächst beste Forum.


----------

